# Anniversary of 9/11



## Murrmurr (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 11, 2022)

The Boat-lift


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm sure those poor people would rather forget that day ever happened. It is so sad.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 11, 2022)

My late husband was working in DC that day and his whole building had to evacuate. I was on pins and needles trying to get a hold of him that day. We'll never forget!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2022)

To all the innocent souls who perished .. may you rest in peace, forever.
To all the survivors and families, I wish you strength to go forward.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Sep 12, 2022)

I watched bits of the programing on TV. It remains sad.

One commentator stated how people remember so much about that day. I can't tell you what channel my TV was on when I first turned it on yesterday but on September 11, 2001, I turned the TV on, it was Northern Exposure and then I went to check CNN and couldn't believe it.


----------



## Chet (Sep 12, 2022)

The CIA and FBI were asleep at the switch apparently to allow it to happen.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 12, 2022)

Chet said:


> The CIA and FBI were asleep at the switch apparently to allow it to happen.


I listened to a lecture about it once, I'm vague now on the details but I think one agency had seized a laptop that would have provided info that another agency would have understood the danger but that to communicate between the agencies required employees to get multiple levels of supervisor approvals and human beings tend to lose initiative when faced with the bureaucracy so the info didn't get communicated like it should have.


----------

